# need a flat in Rome!!



## Emmawhite22 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hello Everyone!

I'm American and my husband is French and we will be moving to Rome late August/early September! I have a a teaching contract in an international school and my husband is a free-lance journalist. We are flat hunting remotely so I thought I would post here if anyone has any leads on one bedrooms in the centro storico/trastevere/testaccio/garbatella area! We have both lived in Italy before, speak fluent Italian and do NOT want to fall into tourist traps or end up with marked-up expat apartments! Any advice on where to look or how to avoid this would be great! And of course, if anyone's planning to rent their apartment in Rome starting September, please let us know! 

Abbracci,

Emma


----------

